# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Diminutives of Прасковья

## olga

What are some diminutives of Praskovia?

----------


## Hallatan

> What are some diminutives of Praskovia?

 I know only one variant - Prosha.

----------


## QWERTYZ

Прыся ?
Параша ? 
а Проша это Прохор, мальчик (дядя)

----------


## Hallatan

> Прыся ?
> Параша ? 
> а Проша это Прохор, мальчик (дядя)

 Попрошу без оскорблений! Проша это используемое ныне уменьшительно ласкательное для Прасковья, причем не раз сам слышал. Не спорю, может быть и для Прохора используют. Параша - устаревшее. И вообще ни один человек в России дочку Парашей не назовет. А Прыся это вообще нечто польского происхождения.

----------


## QWERTYZ

походу реально вообще Куня  http://slovari.gramota.ru/portal_sl.html?petr_imsm.htm

----------


## Scorpio

Вообще-то, уменьшительная форма для Прасковьи всегда была "Параша". Но сейчас у этого слова там много негативных коннотаций... И вообще, на месте Прасковьи я сначала поменял бы имя, а потом уже думал бы, как его уменьшать.  ::

----------

